
Show HN: ML toy that tells you if you sound like Trump or Hillary on Twitter - sarim
http://thedonaldtest.com/
======
stephenr
So apparently ML doesn't understand sarcasm either.

~~~
sarim
I think it could. Our ML doesn't. Here's what a quick google search brought
up...[http://cs229.stanford.edu/proj2015/044_report.pdf](http://cs229.stanford.edu/proj2015/044_report.pdf)

